
Tell HN: I insulted a random person on a social network - thrown123
This is a throw away account. Today, after a (very stupid) debate on a well-known social network, I ended up insulting the other one, for no actual reason (apart from the discussion being very stupid, which was both my and him&#x2F;her fault).<p>It never happened to me and I feel pretty ashamed. I just couldn&#x27;t resist it.<p>Just in case, I have decided to temporally disable all my social media accounts, and won&#x27;t come back for a while<i>.<p>Do I need help? Do you have some advice?<p></i>potentially never
======
billme
My advice to avoid issues like this is to focus on being aware of why you’re
reply is reasonable, your emotional state as it relates to the reply - and
what reasoning you might present as to why you expect the receiver or others
readers of the response to benefit from your reply.

Beyond that, trying to separate online from offline identities can be a
factor. If using different identities, establish why you’re doing this prior
to doing so in an ad-hoc instance, and then, make sure you’re not departing
from that reasoning or the sum of yourself regardless of the identity
presented.

